
The Limits of Correctness (1985) [pdf] - decisiveness
https://www.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~cs492/11public_html/p18-smith.pdf
======
agumonkey
Holy crap, I knew that name ringed a bell. At first I confused him with Brian
Cantrill (dtrace et al. fame)... but this is Brian C. Smith of 3-Lisp
reflective tower interpreter.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Cantwell_Smith](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Cantwell_Smith).

I didn't know any of his other papers. Beautiful.

------
mannykannot
As a primer on the many and significant difficulties of analytical
verification, this may have some merit; as an argument for the futility of
attempting to do so, it depends on a false all-or-nothing dichotomy.

------
ngrilly
This is a beautiful text.

